
 ImageNet Roulette: See How AI Stereotypes You - pseudolus
https://lifehacker.com/see-how-ai-stereotypes-you-1838157127
======
Konnstann
I got "divorced man" and "grass widower", which is apparently just a term for
a divorced man. Kind of sad.

